# Cast net finds,



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah so I was flicking the net around getting some practice in after work today & a random fella pulled this out of his net.



Said his friend found a loaded revolver and handed it in last year at the same ramp.

Anybody have any cast net related stories to tell?

Cheers.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Some of my best catches came from a cast net when I was in top end. A 40cm black bream at low tide out of Buffalo creek (the only fish caught that day) and a decent threadfin samon out of another creek (again the only catch). But no bombs, bullets or crocs.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

A 3 kilo luderick
2 mudcrabs
and a snag with 4 lures on it
not all at the same time though


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

89cm flathead, 60cm barra and I once got over 200 prawns in one cast. Ahh those were the days...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> Looks like about a 30-06.


Close but no cigar....thats a rimless cartridge....it come from the same family.......303


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> Someone found some stuff at grandads place and decided chucking it in the river would be attract less attention than trying to hand it in at a police station?
> 
> I can see that rim this morning, now that I have my glasses on


Heheheheheh......bloody good hitting round


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

No cast nets in SoCal either, and gringos can't use them in MEX.
Never gotten a chance to try throwing one.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

WayneD said:


> 89cm flathead, 60cm barra and I once got over 200 prawns in one cast. Ahh those were the days...


One cast, and you have probably had a better days fishing than I ever have.


----------



## Wombat280 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dad and I in the NT Jan 74 Dad on the bow casting the net, first cast a 70cm barra and and a heap of bait second cast a 90cm croc, that little bugger shredded the net so that was the end of cast netting for the day. The cast net Barra was all we caught all day :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Shortman said:


> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> > 89cm flathead, 60cm barra and I once got over 200 prawns in one cast. Ahh those were the days...
> ...


LOL probably could have worded that better. Flathead, barra and prawns were caught in different casts, not all at once and not in the same day. Barra and prawns were caught around 1990 and the flathead would have been about 2008...


----------

